# Bremskraft von Stationärrollen



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte heute Nachmittag nicht viel zu tun, also habe ich eine kleine Übersicht gemacht über einen Großteil der Rollen die ich besitze. Falls dies das falsche Forum sein sollte dafür, bitte Beitrag verschieben, falls das Thema in dieser Form schon vorhanden ist, tut mir Leid, habs beim suchen nicht gefunden.

So, aber nun zum Thema Bremskraft und meinen Tests. Gleich vorweg, die von mir hier beschriebenen Werte varieren sicher von Rolle zu Rolle leicht, ausserdem haben sie mit wirklichen Drillsituationen sehr wenig zu tun.

Dies ist ein reiner Überblick über die Bremskraft von Stationärrollen mit Front und Heckbremse welcher mit Hilfe einer einfachen Zugwaage durchgeführt werden kann.

Reibungswiderstände von Ruten lasse ich aussen vor, da jede Rute je nach Beringung unterschiedlichen Reibungswiderstand verursacht.

Warum ich das gemacht habe, ganz einfach, weil ich mal wissen wollte wie weit man mit der Schnurtragkraft runter gehen könnte bei den einzelnen Rollenmodellen.

Hier die Zahlen mit maximal zugeknallter Bremse (ohne sie abzudrehen) und zugeknallten Kampfbremsen/Baitrunnerbremsen:

Heckbremsrollen:

Twinpower 2500 xt-ra ___ 1,5kg Bremskraft (1 Bremsscheibe)
Aspire 4000 ra __________3kg Bremskraft (3 Bremsscheiben)
Baitrunner XTE-A 8000 ___4,1kg Bremskraft (4 Bremsscheiben)

Frontbremsrollen:

Exage 1000 FA __________1kg Bremskraft (1 Bremsscheibe)
Exage 1000 FB __________1kg Bremskraft (1 Bremsscheibe)
Seido 2500 FA __________2,2kg Bremskraft (2 Bremsscheiben unterschiedlich groß)
Rarenium 2500 FA________2,6kg Bremskraft (3 Bremsscheiben)
Rarenium 4000 FA________3,5kg Bremskraft (3 Bremsscheiben)
DAM Quick FT 665________6,5kg Bremskraft (1 Bremsscheibe)
Penn Spinnfischer 850 SSM_7,5kg Bremskraft (? Bremsscheiben)
Baitrunner LC____________10kg Bremskraft (3 Bremsscheiben?) (Schnurlaufröllchen berührt Spulenkopf bei max. eingestellter Bremse)

Daten von 2 weiteren Rollen (Twinpower 4000xt-ra, Twinpower 4000 FC) reiche ich bei Interesse nach, die sind zur Zeit unbespult.

Aspire 4000 Ra hinzugefügt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn auch ihr die Bremskraft von euren Rollen mal testen könntet, ich schreibe diese dann hier dazu.

PS: mir geht es NICHT um Herstellerangaben, sondern um real getestete Werte von euch.


----------



## Gloin (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Sehr gute Idee#6
Sobald ich wieder mal in der Heimat bin, werde ich ein paar Testergebnisse liefern.


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du heraussuchen, wieviel Bremskraft Shimano angibt.....


 
Mag sein, aber die Werte sind a) falsch und b) mit 10kg bei einer 4000er Rarenium als max. Bremskraft mehr als unrealistisch...weil das erreicht gerade mal eine Baitrunner LC mit zugeknallter Bremse bis zum Anschlag.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Hi


also laut Hersteller:
Ryobi Applause 
2000  2,5kg
4000 5kg
8000 10kg


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> mag sein.... aber welche Spinnrute macht schon 5 kg Zugkraft mit - geschweige von Deinem Arm - das hälst Du keine 2 Minuten durch


 
Ist mir alles klar, bei 5kg geht ne 150g Wg rute anständig in die Knie. Mir ging es nur darum mal die Herstellerangaben zu überprüfen, weil diese sind hier wohl genauso wenig korrekt wie bei der Tragkraft von geflochtenen Schnüren.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Ja- analog zu Walkos Schnurmessungen bzw. den Schnurfassungen aus dem Norwegenportal könnte das ein nützlicher Thread werden......wenn er gut geführt und nicht völlig zerlabert wird!

Tolle Idee.


Wenn der Trööt als Hilfe zum Rollenkauf herangeogen werden sollte..... wäre es dann nicht auch sinnvoll zu posten ,ob und wie fein man die jeweilige Bemse einstellen/ justieren kann?

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Exakt darauf wollte ich hinaus!#6

Aber die Maximale Bremskraft einer Rolle lässt auch Rückschlüsse darauf zu, zu welchen Angelmethoden man den jeweiligen Rollentyp  ge- oder missbrauchen kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *Die Justierbarkeit und ein gleichmäßiger, hakelfreier Lauf der Bremse ist noch wichtiger als die maximale Bremskraft an sich,* die in den allermeisten Fällen ja nichtmal ansatzweise beim Drill zum Tragen kommt.
> 
> Außerdem richtet sich eine Bremseinstellung nicht nach der Rolle, sondern nach Schnurtragkraft und Rute* in Kombination.*






Hallo Martin,#h
da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung.#6
Aber ich frage mich,wie man das einem "normalen" Menschen
ohne "X" Diagramme und Physiker in einem Forum erklären
soll.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Aber die Maximale Bremskraft einer Rolle lässt auch Rückschlüsse darauf zu, zu welchen Angelmethoden man den jeweiligen Rollentyp  ge- oder missbrauchen kann.



Tatsächlich? Wieso?


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Wieso?




Ist halt ´ne Mutmaßung von mir- es stecken keinerlei wissenschafl. Erkenntnisse dahinter

Bei dieser Aussage denke ich halt an z.B. den Fluss-/ Seeangler, der *mal* im Urlaub auf nem Ostseekutter sein Glück versuchen möchte- sich aber nicht gleich ´ne komplette Salzwasser Ausrüstung kaufen kann/ möchte.

Wenn man dann eine solche Liste zu Rate ziehen könnte, ließe sich evtl. etwas von der bereits vorhandenen Ausrüstung adaptieren, ohne diese zu gefährden/ zu zerstören? #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *#6*|bla:|bla:.... dumdidumdidum:m:m


 


Martin,#h

ich habe sogar sonne "Fuzzis" in der Familie.
Aber Kompetenz in dieser Sache,"Null".
Das Argument zieht also nicht. #d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Ich verstehe eure Einwände sehr gut, mir ist absolut klar, dass die alte DAM Quick welche ich in die Liste nahm keine so gut abgestufte Bremse besitzt wie eine Rarenium, wahrscheinlich auch keine so ruckfrei arbeitende.

Das einzige was ich anbieten könnte, wäre die Anzahl der Bremsscheiben dazuzuschreiben, aber die "Ruckfreiheit" einer Bremse kann ich schwer in Zahlen ausdrücken. Auch bei der Justierbarkeit tu ich mir da schwer.

Wenn jemand Rat weiß, her damit!

Falls jemand eine Red Arc in größe 4000 besitzt, bitte führt den Test mal durch, dann hätte man wenigstens mal nen anständigen Vergleich ...denn ich hab hauptsächlich Shimano Rollen und dies ist für einen Vergleich eher nicht ratsam.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ist halt ´ne Mutmaßung von mir- es stecken keinerlei wissenschafl. Erkenntnisse dahinter
> 
> Bei dieser Aussage denke ich halt an z.B. den Fluss-/ Seeangler, der *mal* im Urlaub auf nem Ostseekutter sein Glück versuchen möchte- sich aber nicht gleich ´ne komplette Salzwasser Ausrüstung kaufen kann/ möchte.
> 
> Wenn man dann eine solche Liste zu Rate ziehen könnte, ließe sich evtl. etwas von der bereits vorhandenen Ausrüstung adaptieren, ohne diese zu gefährden/ zu zerstören? #c



Ich finde das problematisch. Dein Beispiel ist insofern schön, weil gut zeigt, warum die Bremskraft nur sehr bedingt ein guter Indikator für die Eignung einer Rolle für eine Angelart ist. Der Fluß- und Seeangler der mal eine Kuttertour macht und deswegen nur seine 4000er Rolle mit nimmt, weil die ja ähnlich wie das nächstgrößere Modell mit 8kg Bremsleistung angegeben ist läuft Gefahr seine Rolle zu schrotten. Ab einer bestimmten Größe haben Frontbremser immer genug Bremskraft, aber der Rest ist dann nicht solide genug.

Der Amateurpilker macht sich also schlau und erfährt, dass man meist mit Pilkern oder Gufis angelt, die so um 30-80g liegen. Da denkt er sich prima, da reicht meine 4000er ja dicke, Weil ihm aber geraten wird für viel Drift oder große Tiefen auch 150-200g Köder mitzunehmen, kauft er noch ein bißchen ein. Die Bremskraft reicht ja auch und ist zudem nicht geringer als bei größeren Rollen, aber die rollen sind nicht dafür gebaut Belastung mit Max-Drag länger auszuhalten. Deswegen taugen Max-Drag-Tests auch nix, weil es immer eine Gebrauchsbremskraft gibt, die sehr deutlich unter der Maximalbremskraft liegt.

Ich finde die Tests insofern interessant, weil sie in Bezug auf die Tragkraft der Schnüre zeigen, dass ebendiese oft völlig überdimensioniert sind. Wer also eine 10kg-Schnur auf eine 2500er Rolle knallt, der muß dafür einen guten Grund haben, die Tragkraft ist es nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

@ Mocce

Das wird man nie so "rüberbringen" können, wie´s eigentlich gewollt ist. 

Die Wahrmehmung- wie eine Bremse arbeitet- hängt nicht nur von der Anzahl/ Qualität/ Material der verbauten Bremsscheiben ab, sondern auch von der verwendeten Rute und nicht zuletzt von demjenigen, der die Rolle benutzt.
Es ist immer auch die Haptik und der subjektive Eindruck eines Einzelnen der beschrieben wird.

Nicht umsonst gibts Stella/ Technium/ Avet etc. Nutzer- Es sind nicht alles "Angel-Rolex-Prolls"! 

Sorry- wenn ich jetzt jemandem auf den Schlips getreten bin!!!:m


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Für mich selbst ist der Test ein Indikator für Schnurstärke und Angelrute, was so viel heißt wie:

eine 2500er Rarenium bespult mit Schnur um 4kg reale!!!Tragkraft wird auch bei relativ angezogner Bremse eine gute Figur machen und Schnurbruch wird quasi ausgeschlossen, die richtige Rute vorrausgesetzt kann dann nicht viel schief gehn. Das ich damit keine 200g Pilker angle sollte jedem der Verstand sagen.

Die 2500 xt-ra zum Beispiel ist bei größeren Fischen bald an ihrem Limit mit nur einer Bremsscheibe, da konnte ich schon öfter nach längerem Drill unschönes Bremsruckeln feststellen. Diese Erfahrungen sind aber nicht "Messbar" ...aber es kann zu Fischverlust führen, wenn die Bremse blockiert. Dies sollte mit Hilfe der Tabelle Hoffentlich vermieden werden, keine unterdimensionierten Bremsen für das angeln von Kapitalen zu verwenden...weil keinem Fisch tut es gut mit nem Kunstköder im Maul langsam zu verenden nur weil der Angler einen "Fehler" gemacht hat.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

@sundvogel;

Deine Aussage klingt schlüssig- Soweit bin ich mit meinen Überlegungen noch nicht gewesen.

Ich geb´mich geschlagen!:m


----------



## Upi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Ich finde es auch interessant!!!
Wenn eine Rolle so schon nur 1kg zugkraft hat würde die bei einem Meterfisch ( Hecht zb.) doch sicher nicht mehr ausreichen. OK man kann ihn damit fangen/landen aber das Gelbe vom Ei ist das nicht!


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Ja, Mr. Obelt- Das glaub ich Dir!

Diese Rollen haben ihre Berechtigung bei Leuten, die sehr oft zum Angeln kommen und deren Angeltechniken (Wurf, Köderpräsentation oder -führung) bis auf die letzten zehntel ausgefeilt sind. Oder halt, daß die Geräte sehr oft Salzwasserkontakt haben- Dann geht Materialqualität über Alles!!!

Ich als Durchschnittsangler merke die Obersten oder letzten Feinheiten gar nicht und komme daher  mit Mittelklasserollen (Segment 100- 150€) locker aus!


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

@Upi 

Ja, es ist definitiv möglich, wenn keine Hindernisse vorhanden sind und man Zeit hat. Aber trotzdem nicht ratsam weil einem die Bremse komplett blockieren kann.

@ Topic Das was mich am meisten erstaunt hat ist die Bremsleistung der Aspire 4000 RA Heckbremsrolle welche Fast auf Augenhöhe kommt mit einer Rarenium 4000 FA Frontbremsrolle |kopfkrat


----------



## Mocce (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Naja, der Drehknopf der Aspire RA ist zwar nicht gerade "handlich" aber ich würde nicht sagen das die Bremse an sich ungenau justierbar ist. Die Bremskraft nimmt schön kontinuierlich zu beim anziehen der Bremse, keine Spur von Bremsruckeln. Mag auch sein das dies an den 3 Bremsscheiben liegt. Also mit Boddenhechten jeglicher Größe wird die Rolle ohne Frage fertig.

In starker Strömung wo Kapitale zu erwarten sind würde ich persönlich allerdings eher keine Heckbremse verweden aufgrund negativer Erfahrung.


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Hallo Kollegen
Um wieder auf´s Thema zurückzukommen, hier meine Werte einer Penn Spinnfisher 850 SSM, die von mir fürs Jigging im Meer verwendet wurde, wohl die härteste, brutalste Angelart überhaupt.
Diese Rolle bringt bei komplett zugedrehter Bremse ca. 7,5 Kg Abzugshemmung.
Klingt jetzt nicht soooo viel (eine Shimano Stella bremst angeblich bis zu 30 Kg!!!), muß aber erst gehalten werden, da wubbts dich schon ordentlich gegen die Bordwand.
Und, Mocce, das Heckbremsenrollen bei Kampfstarken Fischen in starker Strömung nicht so gut geeignet sind, konnte ich letzten Sommer in Kanada erleben. Nach einigen Chohos konnte ich meine 3000 er Shimano Sahara schmeißen, Bremse ruckt und hakt ganz schirch.
Tight lines für 2010 und viele dicke Dinger
Johannes


----------



## Mocce (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> mag sein.... aber welche Spinnrute macht schon 5 kg Zugkraft mit - geschweige von Deinem Arm - das hälst Du keine 2 Minuten durch


 
Da mich diese Frage nicht locker lies, hab ich mal mit ner relativ günstigen Rute mit nem Wasserbehälter getestet.

50-100g WG Rute Shimano Forcemaster 2,70m

max. Zugkraft die ich getestet habe: 3,4 Kilogramm...glaubt mir...bei 3,4kg is die Rute mehr als "verdächtig" krumm :m

3,4kg entsprechen mehr als doppelter Testkurve, mehr hab ich mich dann nicht mehr getraut, wollte nicht zwangsläufig einen Rutenbruch riskieren.

5kg Zugkraft schaffen wohl 150g WG Ruten wie "mittlere Huchenruten" zum Beispiel. Die Belastung für den Arm ist übrigens ziemlich übel.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bremskraft von Stationärrollen*

Leider ist meine Accurate Twin Spin 20 z.Zt. Schnurlos, aber wenn die neue Leine da ist werd ich mal nen test machen...
Bin selber mal gespannt...


----------

